# MT hood



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

how is spring at MT hood how do you know its a good day to go vs not ?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Great riding. If it's a clear day, it's good.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Weather reports, web cams, and slope reports generally dictate if you should ride or not.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

It could be any thing from dumping snow, raining, or 60 and sunny. Check the forecast


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

Qball said:


> It could be any thing from dumping snow, raining, or 60 and sunny. Check the forecast


hmm i didnt know it still snows then thats pretty sweet


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

SteveFlow said:


> hmm i didnt know it still snows then thats pretty sweet


Damn, you live in Vancouver, just load up the tent, food etc and road trip, it's only a couple hours from you, just check the 5 day forecast and head up. I live in northern Wa and have made the trip several times


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

there should be a couple inches of freshies on Wednesday (5/22). spring pass is good till 5/27 and its $109, if you can get in 3 days of riding between now and the end of the month - do it. just keep an eye on the weather. there will be rain.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Damn, you live in Vancouver, just load up the tent, food etc and road trip, it's only a couple hours from you, just check the 5 day forecast and head up. I live in northern Wa and have made the trip several times


Yeah. We have gone wvwry summer in june or july. We camp in mt hood village camp site. Its like a 5star campsite. Lol. There is national Forrest also that's cheaper but my wife likes showers and the pool/hottub is nice too.


----------



## SteveFlow (Mar 28, 2012)

im just trying to go once i had knee surgery


----------

